# butler,pa.



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

There was a group that had a knitting get together in Butler,Pa... attended one time, it was great. never heard of it again. Anyone out there that has info on this group and if they r getting together this year, let me know ,pleaseAunt Lee


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

aunt lee said:


> There was a group that had a knitting get together in Butler,Pa... attended one time, it was great. never heard of it again. Anyone out there that has info on this group and if they r getting together this year, let me know ,pleaseAunt Lee


Panera Bread is where they meet. I had an invitation to join them while I was visiting my sister in Harmony but couldn't go because of transportation. I'm not sure what days, but if you call Panera, I'm sure they could tell you.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Really is a small world!!! I am from close to Butler, PA. Little town called Chicora. I am retiring soon and moving back so will certainly look into this group. I know just where Panera Bread is. Thanks for the info. Maggie


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I was born and raised in Evans City. My family moved there from Mars.  (You can imagine the raised eyebrows I get when I tell people my mother was born in Mars)

When you move back check in the llama/alpaca farm outside of Harmony. I understand they sell raw fiber. You'd have to spin it yourself...or find somebody to do it for you...but it's a great resource even for just finding out what the fiber feels like.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

I never knew anyone raised alpacas anywhere near there!! I know where Evans City and Mars are. Been through there many times. Will definitely check out the farm. I am not into spinning but maybe they have a retailer that buys from them and has it ready to sell. 
I miss my "neck of the woods" and am looking forward to moving back. All my kids and family are up there. After 26 years living in south Florida not sure I will survive the winters...but I am sure I will get used to them again.
Thanks for the input. Maggie


----------



## nanajoan1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi Maggie, I just moved to Port St.Lucie 6 weeks ago from Mars.Pa. I belonged to a Machine knitting group in Butler for 20 yrs. Lived in Warrendale/Mars for 52 yrs.where are you in south Florida? Joan


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

There is an alpaca farm in 84 PA called 84Alpaca. It is owned by Jen Ford and she spins and dyes her own yarns, They are lovely.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am in Pompano Beach. Welcome to Florida!!! Maggie


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

That would be a great place to visit. I think being able to actually "feel" the yarn gives you inspiration!! Maggie


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

MaggieFL45 said:


> I never knew anyone raised alpacas anywhere near there!! I know where Evans City and Mars are. Been through there many times. Will definitely check out the farm. I am not into spinning but maybe they have a retailer that buys from them and has it ready to sell.
> I miss my "neck of the woods" and am looking forward to moving back. All my kids and family are up there. After 26 years living in south Florida not sure I will survive the winters...but I am sure I will get used to them again.
> Thanks for the input. Maggie


By all means go ahead and move back, I was born in Salem WV. I was 5 when my parents moved me to Tampa FLa. Finally 2 years ago my sister-in-law and I moved back home to WV, just 12 miles from where I was born, you will get use to the WINTERS quickly. You just have to remember to plan ahead on road trips. LOL

We are 30 miles from the closest yarn store, so in the Fall I try to plan my projects and go yarn shopping for supplies so if the roads are bad I am set.

I am retired now, and am really enjoying it.
Suzie


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

There's an alpaca farm & yarn store in Wampum, PA too! Check it out! Hand dyed & natural fibers! THey have a mill on the farm, make their own yarns!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

nanajoan1 said:


> Hi Maggie, I just moved to Port St.Lucie 6 weeks ago from Mars.Pa. I belonged to a Machine knitting group in Butler for 20 yrs. Lived in Warrendale/Mars for 52 yrs.where are you in south Florida? Joan


Well, it's likely we are related, then.  Ever go to Willy's when Dot Borland was the cook? She was my great-aunt. Merle Purvis, the well driller, was my grandfather. You know how the families go in that area.


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the info. This site is a great site for knitting info.Thanks again


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

I'm down the road In West Deer Twp. Where is Paneras in Butler.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have trouble with directions since I only get home once a year and they keep moving things and building things!!! The last time I saw Paneras it was at the strip mall that has WalMart. Should be right across the parking lot from it if I am not mistaking....and I very well could be!!! LOL


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

330 New Castle Rd
Butler, PA 16001
(724) 282-0349

http://www.menuism.com/restaurants/panera-bread-butler-40829


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes, that is right around WalMart I believe. I will definitely look into meeting times when I am next in PA. Thank you. Maggie


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

panera is near aldi's on the corner. wall mart is across the parking lot from it. its on 356 in butler


----------



## Mary Ann 44 (Sep 6, 2011)

We have a Friday morning group at the cafe in Barnes & Noble's cafe in Cranberry. About 10 to 12 or longer. You would be most welcome. Try us out sometime.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Mary Ann 44 said:


> We have a Friday morning group at the cafe in Barnes & Noble's cafe in Cranberry. About 10 to 12 or longer. You would be most welcome. Try us out sometime.


I'll remember that for the next time I visit my sister.


----------

